# 2 Geldings need new home together



## Carol Z (Nov 12, 2007)

10 years ago I sold a yearling gelding to a couple in Franklin, WI. They purchased another gelding the same day, and the boys have been together ever since. They live in a suburb of Milwaukee and got special permission to have the minis there. As I understand it the permission was conditional on all of their neighbors being OK with it. 10 years later, they have a new neighbor who is causing problems. There is some kind of boundary dispute, and the new neighbor wants the minis out of there. On 2 seperate occasions the owner has found rat poison in the minis yard, and now feels he needs ot get them out of there for their safety as soon as possible. He really wants them to stay together to a good home, and is not looking for money. He is giving them away. They're not really hooked up to the mini community so are at a loss about what to do. I can't take them.

I know these geldings have been loved and cared for. Shadow is the gelding purchased from me, and I'm pretty sure he would have stayed under 34". He's black, AMHR reg. The other gelding is Stormy and I know he's taller than Shadow, but I don't know how tall. I think he's black too.

These people don't have email, so if you're interested, please contact me by PM for their phone number. I don't really know much more about them.

I hope this is an appropriate place for this post. I didn't think it should go on the sale board.


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Nov 12, 2007)

Hello if they still need help give me a call and we will see what we can do. Maybe we can get someone to help transport them out of there. Send me a PM and I will see what I can do for you.


----------



## Carol Z (Nov 12, 2007)

TinyMiteVillage said:


> Hello if they still need help give me a call and we will see what we can do. Maybe we can get someone to help transport them out of there. Send me a PM and I will see what I can do for you.


Susan, Thank you. I've given their name and phone number to Gini.


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Nov 13, 2007)

I had pm'd Carol about this, but wanted to say that I can assist here in Iowa with fostering if needed. I've yet to turn in my app to CMHR and have been meaning to do that - just really busy with small animal rescue right now!

Renee in Iowa


----------



## Sue S (Dec 2, 2007)

Where are they located in Milwakee? we live about 90 miles from Milwakee and hubby said if I wanted we could get them. Do you know how old the other one is? Do I have to belong to CHMR to get them?


----------

